# Women who decided not to pursue fertility treatment at the last moment



## Sammy R (May 22, 2010)

Hi There, I'm looking to speak to women who, after pursuing fertility treatment, decided not to go ahead with it at the eleventh hour. Fee paid for your story. You will be able to approve your written email before publication. I can't use anonymous stories.
[email protected]


----------

